# Quick Look @ new 05 Pearson Bows



## metcalf34 (Sep 4, 2004)

Those are some good looking bows!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Man, a lot of reflex there.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Got any specs?

Those are some good looking bows. I haven't shot a Pearson in 10 years, but would like to see one of these in person.


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

I have shot a pitbull, and on 60 lbs 28" draw with 310 gr arrows, it chrono'ed 288,289,289 with 3 different arrows.

very sound mechannically and very quiet. hats off to pearson!!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Longbeard

Did you happen to get the ATA and the brace height?


The pitbull is one that I would really like to get my hands on.


----------



## metcalf34 (Sep 4, 2004)

I have not seen any info on ATA and the brace height yet. It should be out soon and you can see it at www.benpearson.com, keep a check on the forums there. Hope that helps.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

metcalf34 said:


> *I have not seen any info on ATA and the brace height yet. It should be out soon and you can see it at www.benpearson.com, keep a check on the forums there. Hope that helps. *


I've already got that in my favorites.  Been watchin' and waitin'.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

I've got the specs for the Pitbull.

32 3/8" ATA, 315 fps with a 7 1/2" BH 

Now I just have to wait until they are ready for shipping.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Anything about MSRP?


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

only thing I can say is that the MSRP on all of the 05 bows are VERRRRRY reasonable. depending on what models, you could buy 2-4 for the price of 1 APEX


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Whats the specs on the Sidewinder ?????

looks short and sweet !!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

REDX said:


> only thing I can say is that the MSRP on all of the 05 bows are VERRRRRY reasonable. depending on what models, you could buy 2-4 for the price of 1 APEX


Excellent...


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

I have bought all my Pearson bows sight unseen and I have NEVER been dissapppointed. They make a great product and are a great company to deal with.

Steve


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Say, now that I thought about them, do they have pivoting limb pockets? How 'bout a teflon cable slide?


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

I've been shooting Pearson for 4 or 5 years now. just bought the new '05 Spoiler. very sweet. quiet and quick! what else do you need?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

The Dagger and Pride have pivoting limb pockets. I have access to 8 different bow lines and I recommend Pearson over all others since I have always gotten great customer service as a dealer. Their bows last year were great and this year looks to be even better.

Live every day on purpose,

Jim


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

Raz's in Daleville Al has the new sidewinder, Spoiler angle,and Pitbull in stock!!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

longbeard0309 said:


> I have shot a pitbull, and on 60 lbs 28" draw with 310 gr arrows, it chrono'ed 288,289,289 with 3 different arrows.
> 
> very sound mechannically and very quiet. hats off to pearson!!!


I have shot one too. Very nice bow. I liked it so much I had to break down and buy one. Gonna set it up as my new hunting bow since I have to use my Edge as my 3-d bow for the first couple of shoots next year until my Bishop gets in. If you are looking for a short, light, fast hunting bow the Pitbull is your choice.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I've had 9 bows since January of this year. One of them that I sold and I'm KICKING myself for was a Freedom Pro.  

No more Freedom this year huh?

I never understood why that wasn't a more popular bow. It was like I couldn't miss the X with that rig. 37"ata and what! 8 5/8 brace with a 300 IBO?!??


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Pearson Service*

I bought Pearson Freedom Pro sight unseen and it is my primary hunting bow. They are the sleeper of bows in IMO. Extremely smooth draw, quiet even without string silencers, and relatively fast. 400 gr arrow 70#. 31" dl 282 FPS. Recently I had the cable break at full draw and I can say you never want that to happen with any bow. I did get new underwear out of the deal. The bow hit the ground and trashed the sight. Although it didn't appear damaged I thought it best to return to Pearson for a check. They completely replaced the strings and cables and even threw in a new sight. I have always replaced the string regularily but didn't always feel the cables needed replacing with the same frequency. On most single cam bows with cable guards the cable enters and exits the cam at a slight angle and depending on the design it can wear the serving and the cable after several hundred shots. I will now be replacing the cables every time I replace the string. The Pearson folks only charged me $8.50 to restore my bow to like new condition. They did tell me that they dry fire samples of their bows to failure so they know the robustness of the design.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Well I found one with the flag design on here for a great price and bought it. Set it up last night and all I can say is....look out  

What a bow. Can't wait for tommorow for the spotty league to start.

That Z cam is nice...BUT!!  

Anyone know the implications and feasability of getting the new Hybrid cam system retro fitted on the Freedopm Pro??


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

It can be done, but it will change the bow completely. The axle to axle, brace height, peak draw weight will all be affected. I would just leave it alone, the Z-cam is awesome and that bow is one of the best Pearson has made to date.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks BJ.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Jeff, could you dare say that the freedom is just as nice as that AR34 of yours?


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

just ordered the pride cannot wait until I get it.


----------



## pitbull (Feb 16, 2005)

*great bows*

i have the first pitbull signed and dated.and also i have the pride bow.with a cx select arrow with 100 gr im getting 336,and i raised the brace height from 7.5 to 8 i like the pride better.just wait till next year they be even better.


----------

